# NanoBSD Building Options



## Phishfry (Jul 22, 2018)

I am having a hard time figuring out what each of these NanoBSD building features does in my apu2.conf.

Can someone please elaborate on these:
*CONF_WORLD*?? So left blank this would enable full world?
Only use this for things you will never need such as games?

*CONF BUILD*=??Why is this list so small?
Why build with things and then not install? Wouldn't the build be faster if smaller with more 'WITHOUT's.

*CONF_INSTALL*=?? This is the main spot for 'WITHOUT's. So this obviously installs.

*PKG_ONLY_MAKE_CONF*=??? So I have installed packages. What does this do?
I know what "WITHOUT_TOOLCHAIN" and the rest means. But when/how is this evoked?


```
CONF_BUILD='
WITHOUT_KLDLOAD=YES
WITHOUT_NETGRAPH=YES
WITHOUT_PAM=YES
'

CONF_INSTALL='
WITHOUT_ACPI=YES
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=YES
WITHOUT_FORTRAN=YES
WITHOUT_HTML=YES
((((SNIP))))

PKG_ONLY_MAKE_CONF='
WITHOUT_TOOLCHAIN=true
WITHOUT_INSTALLLIB=true
WITHOUT_RCS=true
'
CONF_WORLD='
WITHOUT_MODULES=YES
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=YES
WITHOUT_GAMES=YES
WITHOUT_RESCUE=YES
WITHOUT_LOCALES=YES
WITHOUT_SYSCONS=YES
WITHOUT_INFO=YES
'
```
.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 22, 2018)

Looking at the make.conf example I see this:


> # There are additional things you can put into /etc/make.conf.
> # You have to find those in the Makefiles and documentation of
> # the source tree.


So where is the rest? Where are these additional settings? Hints?

I want a full list of all current 'WITHOUT's as my configuration might be old.
So I need to gather this from /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf and where else??


----------



## Bobi B. (Jul 22, 2018)

See Thread 65412. I believe those options are explained in the nanobsd documentation.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 22, 2018)

So with this:


Bobi B. said:


> However I only use `CONF_INSTALL`, hence everything is built/compiled, but not everything is installed.


I guess it takes longer to build overall but shorter time to rebuild if your 'WITHOUT' settings don't work right.
Good for a first time run, then I can work my settings back to CONF_BUILD for shorter build times..

Do you usually do custom slim KERNCONF for NanoBSD too?


----------



## Bobi B. (Jul 22, 2018)

I do -- since I target servers I strip sound card and wireless drivers. But I might, as well, use GENERIC.

IMHO you need a custom kernel if you need to change defaults -- for example to enable altq(4) or to increase number of supported CPUs above 64.


----------

